# Kuhn hay bob 360 hay rake/Tedder - do they work?



## YODA (Oct 24, 2013)

A good looking *Kuhn Hay Bob 360* popped up for sale near me for $4500. He needs a bigger unit and I am looking for something to work to replace my Ford 503 rake that had issues in thick grass hay this year (got really balled up). Do these units work well in heavy hay conditions? How well do the actually tedd too? Also what do I need to check out when looking at it? I have a Bobcat CT 235 with 26.5 PTO HP to run it. Per Kuhns I have enough tractor to run it.

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## Jay in WA (Mar 21, 2015)

All depends upon what you want to do. They are used a lot here on timothy to help shake out the brown leaf and fluff the windrow. They really work well for that job. They really need for the hay to be in a windrow for them to work well. If your raking up hay that's laid out flat their are better choices.

the price is too high too. I was quoted $3950 for a new Sitrex this spring.

For next year I am planning to buy a Twinstar dual hitch and run two tedders on 1 tractor.


----------



## YODA (Oct 24, 2013)

I will be raking hay laid out with a sickle mower, IH 1300 with a 9' bar.

May I ask what the better choices are? After looking at a few videos I am beginning to wonder.

Thanks - Keith


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I agree the price is steep.

Our first tedder was a 360. All we did was tedder with it for years. Now and then I would rake and really liked the tall fluffy windrows it made. Had to learn to adjust it from tedding to raking. Other than changing the gear box lever and off setting the rotors, we had to adjust one of the traveling wheels down one hole. Did not take long to do once I figured out what needed doing.

Have a cousin who wore out two of them raking hay. He said it was the best rake made. We all went to wheel rakes due to speed in making a windrow.

Still have mine and a spare for parts.


----------



## Jay in WA (Mar 21, 2015)

Any regular rake will be a better choice for raking behind your mower. Are you raking grass or alfalfa?


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

YODA said:


> I will be raking hay laid out with a sickle mower, IH 1300 with a 9' bar.
> 
> May I ask what the better choices are? After looking at a few videos I am beginning to wonder.
> 
> Thanks - Keith


We raked behind the 9 food haybine and it did well. Our's was the original Hay Spa 360 which looks identical to the HayBob 360.

We used it in Bermuda. Legumes may be different.


----------



## Dill (Nov 5, 2010)

The big issue with those that no one thinks of is weight. They are a very heavy unit and the people buying them are smaller producers. I would say stay away. I only know one guy who has one and likes it.


----------



## YODA (Oct 24, 2013)

I think I can handle the weight as it is much less than my current tiller which is close to 1000 lbs. MY 3 point is rated at about 1600 if I remember correctly.

What I am looking for is a combination rake/tedder. I only will need the tedder on occasion, but a good rake to create fluffy windrows is a must. My 503 ropes badly, New cost is prohibitive right now.

After watching the videos I am concerned with the tedding and raking quality of the unit - some reviews say the same. I also am cutting some rough fields and have a concern with how low it sits.

What I am cutting is grass hay mixed sometimes with alfalfa and clover. It can be very thick at times.

I also want something durable - Any thoughts?


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

Not speaking from experience here, so YMMV, BUT...

I've heard more than one guy say that the combo tedder/rake units are a "jack of all trades, and master of NONE"... IOW, they're not as good as a dedicated tedder when it comes to tedding out hay, and they're not as good an actual rake when it comes to raking hay... they can do both jobs, but don't do the best job possible on EITHER ONE...

Like I said, your mileage may vary; my advice would be to try the thing out if possible in a little hay and see how you like it before shelling out for it...

Later! OL JR


----------



## YODA (Oct 24, 2013)

Excellent thoughts. The unit is close enough that I could haul my tractor over there if the seller is willing and he is cutting again. Worth a call.

Thanks


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

For your operation, a jack of all trades may be the best thing. For others, maybe not. If you can try it, all the better.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Haybob's used to be very common here. I've used several different brands. They do a good job tedding and raking but are narrow and they break teeth in rough ground. I still have a few spare teeth on the shelf.

They will survive raking the worst junk imaginable, we used them on the islands that flood and would hit tree size driftwood that floated into the field.

One in good shape is worth about 1000-2000$ locally. No way I would pay 4000$ for one, can buy a NH/Kuhn fold back 4 basket tedder and a decent rake for that and be done in half the time.


----------

